# Best price for Bulk soaping oils other then Columbus Foods??



## Lin19687 (Jan 30, 2018)

Other then Columbus foods, where do you find the best prices INCLUDING SHIPPING for your soaping oils?
I see some threads about BA but their shipping is too high.

I can get CO locally for a great price compared to CF even without their shipping included.  It may be in 8# jars and I hate to waste packaging but hey..

But everything else is not as easy to find in larger quantities. 
Take Lard, Castor, Shea/Cocoa butters PKO.  I can not get any of these locally in a size that saves money.

I have a local Asian place (H Mart) but they have high prices and don't carry any of what I listed, not even large CO  I thought for sure I would find some there because it is HUGE, but alas, no


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 30, 2018)

Depending where you are look at MMS. For me, the oils themselves are a little more expensive than Columbus Foods, but shipping makes it worth it. They are only 1 state away from me, and sometimes if you buy I think it's $200 worth of product, you get free shipping. When I buy bulk oils I always go over $200 so that's a good deal, plus for me I've found their shipping isn't bad (again, I'm only 1 state away though, so you'd have to check for your purposes) 
Also look into Essential Depot. I usually only get lye from them, but know they carry bulk oils as well..

Some people may recommend WSP because of their "free" shipping, however, for me, even with that option, they end up being the most expensive.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 30, 2018)

Soapers Choice is awesome for bulk orders.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 30, 2018)

toxikon said:


> Soapers Choice is awesome for bulk orders.


Soapers Choice is Columbus Foods though, and she wanted someone besides them.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm wondering if you've done a proper comparison??? For quality, consistency, customer service, shipping, huge inventory of soapmaking and now cosmetic ingredients, you can't beat Soapers Choice/Columbus Foods. Solid company to do do business with. Best shipping cost if you order 4 oils at the same time. Here are some typical orders from my records.

Olive Oil, Pomace, 35 lb - ID# 69036SC($2.18/lb.)   $76.30
SHIPPING   $16.23
TOTAL   $92.53   *17¢ /oz*.
35/lb. Cubitainer with Faucet   $2.65/LB

Coconut Oil, 7  lb.   ($1.84/lb.)   $12.88       16¢ /oz.
PKO Flakes, 8 lb.   ($2.33 lb.)   $18.64       22¢ /oz.
Palm Oil, RBD, 7 lb.   ($1.50 lb.)   $10.50   X2 = $21.00   15¢ /oz.
SubTotal       $52.52
SHIPPING       $16.23
TOTAL       $68.75


----------



## earlene (Jan 30, 2018)

By large quantities, how much do you mean?

Some Walmarts carry 25 pound tubs of lard (not local to me, but I travel a lot so I look).  It would take me a long time to use that much lard, but I only use it soap for my brothers and husband, not for me.

Rice Bran Oil, which you did not mention but is a pretty nice substitute for OO, I buy directly from Riceland.

For the rest of it, I prefer Soaper's Choice myself.  I have purchased oils at a couple of other places and then if I was ordering something else and it just made sense to include a little more rather a going elsewhere.  But I guess the only other online vendor I've used that comes close to second to SC/CF is Essential Depot because they often have some pretty good sales.  AND if you are going to a soaping conference where they will be a vendor, they will deliver your order at the conference with no shipping fee, and usually with a 50% off price to boot.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 30, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Soapers Choice is Columbus Foods though, and she wanted someone besides them.


Ah TIL!


----------



## lsg (Jan 31, 2018)

You might try Wholesale Supplies Plus.  While their inital price may seem much higher than Soaper's Choice, if you buy $40 worth of supplies, the shipping is free.  Shipping for a 7 lb tub of coconut oil to my address from Soapers Choice (or Columbus Foods),  is $17, making the total $31.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 31, 2018)

toxikon said:


> Ah TIL!



And TIL (today I learned) what "TIL" means! Thanks, Toxicon!

As far as bulk fats, I also use Soaper's Choice (aka Columbus Foods), but I always comparison shop at local stores. Biggies are restaurant supply stores and big box stores like Sam's Club, Costco, and Walmart. When Luanna CO is on sale at Walmart, I can get that CO cheaper than at Soaper's Choice. Lard used to be cheaper at Wally World, but SC lard is now less expensive even including shipping. I also shop at Cabelas (sporting goods store like Bass Pro Shop) and notice when their deep fat frying peanut and rice bran oils are on sale.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 31, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> And TIL (today I learned) what "TIL" means! Thanks, Toxicon!
> 
> As far as bulk fats, I also use Soaper's Choice (aka Columbus Foods), but I always comparison shop at local stores. Biggies are restaurant supply stores and big box stores like Sam's Club, Costco, and Walmart. When Luanna CO is on sale at Walmart, I can get that CO cheaper than at Soaper's Choice. Lard used to be cheaper at Wally World, but SC lard is now less expensive even including shipping. I also shop at Cabelas (sporting goods store like Bass Pro Shop) and notice when their deep fat frying peanut and rice bran oils are on sale.


I was wondering with TIL meant!!!  yay

Also, Cabela's is now owned by Bass Pro (or vice verse - can't remember which way around it is, but read the release a few months ago)


----------



## amd (Jan 31, 2018)

I use Soapers Choice for CO and Shea Butter, Essential Depot for Cocoa Butter (I don't think SC carries it, if I remember right), I get OO, sunflower and avocado oil at WalMart, and I get my lard and tallow from my rancher friends (and a group of local ladies render it for me in exchange for soap). I did a price comparison including shipping across SC, ED, BB, and WSP and WSP came out as the highest, even with "free" shipping. I no longer buy oils from them, just my fragrances and additives.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Feb 1, 2018)

lsg said:


> You might try Wholesale Supplies Plus.  While their inital price may seem much higher than Soaper's Choice, if you buy $40 worth of supplies, the shipping is free.  Shipping for a 7 lb tub of coconut oil to my address from Soapers Choice (or Columbus Foods),  is $17, making the total $31.



You'll do best on shipping costs at SC buying 4 7lb containers.


----------

